# Gimme 5



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok guys here is how it go`s: Ask for 5 things

for example:

Give me 5 types of fruit

apple

pear

orange

peach

plum

Here goes:

gimme 5 hair-colors


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 8, 2005)

black

brown

brunette

blond

redhead

five types of men lol


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

stalkers

nerds

boring

machos

players

5 countries in Africa


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

gambia

nigeria

south africa

ethiopia

eritrea

give me 5 metals


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

HAHA!

Macho man

Sensitive man

Short d*ck man

Russell the love muscle

Minute Man

Gimme 5 of your favorite things to eat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

MAC Eyeshadow in greystone

MAC Eyeshadow in "Violet, Dear"

MAC Eyeshadow in shale

MAC Sable Eyeshadow

MAC frosteyeshadow in "hush"

gimme 5 shades of red


----------



## tashbash (Nov 8, 2005)

fire engine red

burgundy

brick red

cherry

magenta (?)

gimme 5 reality shows


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

big brother

Americas next top model

idols

Amish in the City

The Assistant

gimme 5 rhyming girl`s names


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2005)

Anna

Hannah

Lana

Joanna

Brianna

5 german cars


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2005)

Anna

Hannah

Lana

Joanna

Brianna

5 german cars


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Mersedes-Benz

BMW

Volkswagen

Audi

uhm jaguar (?)

Gimme 5 European countries


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2005)

France

Belgium

Switzerland

Germany

Netherlands

Give me 5 shoes


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Boots

Stilettos

Pumps

Sandals

Tennis Shoes

5 games


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

the 'or' game

gimme 5

word association

tnptp

monopoly

5 breakfast items


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Biscuits with gravy

Hashbrowns

Eggs

Bacon

Pancakes

MMMM *salivates all over the keyboard*

Gimme 5 Nuts :icon_bigg


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

almonds

cashews

walnuts

peanuts

hazelnuts

gimme 5 comedy movies


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

coming to america

some like it hot

annie hall

it happened one night

singing in the rain

5 ugly actors


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Perry Fenwick

Steve Buscemi

Peter Lorre

Michael Douglas 

Nicholas Cage :icon_eek:

gimme 5 different hair-styles


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

bang

bob

curls

short

updo

5 names starting with A


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

anoeska

amerie

ashanti

angelina

anna

gimme 5 movies with Jlo in it


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

angel eyes

monster in law

selena

maid in manhattan

wedding planner

5 basketball players


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Ricky Davis

Andre Miller

Ben Wallace

Jermaine O`Neal

Shaquille O`Neal

gimme 5 sports


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

soccer

cricket

football

basketball

volleyball

5 dinner choices


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

potato

rice

spaghetti

pizza

sub (?)

gimme 5 tv soaps


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

days of our lives

general hospital

all my children

as the world turns

dr phil????????

5 cities in belgium


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Gent

Hasselt

Brugge

Antwerpen

Genk

gimme 5 mascara`s from Maybeline


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

you're wicked off to maybelline site I go............

great lash

lash expansion

full 'n soft

illegal lengths

volume mascara

5 lipglasses by MAC


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Lust

Oh Baby

Viva Glam V

Nymphette

Enchantress

gimme 5 celebrities with their own clothing line


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

britney spears

beyonce

pam anderson

christina aguilera

kimora lee

5 bobbi brown eyeshadows


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 9, 2005)

banana

cocoa

mocha

nude

shell

NAME 5 MAGAZINES


----------



## redrocks (Nov 9, 2005)

Good Housekeeping

Family Circle

Woman's World

Marie Claire

Redbook

Name 5 things for lunch


----------



## yazzy (Nov 9, 2005)

*soup*

salad

sandwich

burger

fries

5 forms of transportation

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 9, 2005)

bus

subway

car

airplane

ship

5 colleges


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Albama Southern Community College

Angelina College

Citrus College

Clark College

Delta College

gimme 5 sort fish you can eat


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Catfish

Tuna

Salmon

Tilapia

Halibut

5 types of utensils.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

spoon

knife

fork

chopstick

bowls

5 types jewelrys


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

necklace

bracelet

earrings

ring

anklet

give me 5 types of metals


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

bronze

nickel

aluminum

copper

steel

5 boy names starting with B


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2005)

Brian

Bob

Billy

Bob

BJ

5 types of phones


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

nokia

samsung

sony ericsson

siemens

motorola

5 flowers


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Lily

Marigold

Passion-flower

Pasque-flower

Rose

5 things you have in your fridge


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 9, 2005)

milk

cheese

tomatoes

orange juice

ginger

Gimme 5 bands


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Metellica

Aerosmith

Nickelback

The Offspring

UB40

gimme 5 mut members (but not moderators)


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 10, 2005)

Little lisa

lollipop

bocagirl

devinjahns

phoenix461

5 music groups


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*Duran Duran*

The Beatles

Rolling Stones

Aerosmith

10,000 Maniacs

5 major dept. stores

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Nov 10, 2005)

Sears

Macys

Walmart

JC Penny

Target

Gimme 5 electronics manufacturers


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 10, 2005)

Sony

Panasonic

LG

Mitsubishi

Hitachi

5 tv shows starting after 7pm


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Lost

Invasion

The Late Show With David Letterman

The Tonight Show With Jay Leno

Late Night With Conan O' Brien

5 planets


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

Mercury

Venus

Mars

Jupiter

Saturn

5 R&amp;B singers


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 10, 2005)

Mars

Venus

Earth

Jupiter

Saturn

5 male actors


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

George Clooney

Ben Affleck

Matt Damon

Leonardo Dicaprio

Ben Stiller

5 R&amp;B singers


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Babyface

Marvin Gaye

Brian McKnight

Sade

Toni Braxton

5 nursery rhymes


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

I am a pretty little Dutch girl,

As pretty as I can be

And all the boys in the

neighborhood

Are crazy over me!

5 Madonna songs


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

La Isla Bonita

Express Yourself

Vogue

Live To Tell

Take A Bow

5 things you're afraid of


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

Lisa :--

insects

most of the times I can`t breath good and than I get really scared

when i sleep and it thunders real hard

that i am not gonna find my way in the world

5 things you eat today


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Am I that scary looking? :icon_lol:

I haven't eaten that many things yet. This is what i've had so far...

Toast

Butter

Strawberry Jam

(Unless I can also count...)

Water

Supplements

5 kinds of essential oils


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

Cypress

Bergamot

Jasmine

Neroli

Sandalwood

5 perfumes names


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*Poison*

Chanel No.5

Miss Dior

Shalimar

Romance

5 shoe designers

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 10, 2005)

coach

bostonian

charles david

cole haan

dkny

5 magazines


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*Elle*

Instyle

Marie Claire

Vogue

New Yorker

5 holidays

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 10, 2005)

christmas

easter

st. patrick's day

veterans day

thanksgiving

5 names with C


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

cindy

charles

cathryn

claudia

cecilia

5 items of clothing


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*skirt*

pants

shirt

jeans

sweater

5 car models

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

nissan

mercedes

opel

bmw

ferrari

5 fashion designers


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*Marc Jacobs*

Tommy Hilfiger

Betsey Johnson

Dolce &amp; Gabbana

Ralph Lauren

5 flavors of soda

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

coke

pepsi

7up

sprite

fanta

5 fast food chains


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*McDonald's*

Burger King

Arby's

Wendy's

Blimpies

5 vacation spots

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

greece

mallorca

ibiza

australia

hawaii

5 ways to prepare potatoes


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*gimme 5 !*

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

i did, sorry! lol

5 ways to prepare potatoes


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*fried*

mashed

baked

scalloped

au gratin

5 make up brands

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

mac

stila

urban decay

prescriptives

laura mercier

5 types of shoes


----------



## yazzy (Nov 11, 2005)

*sandals*

clogs

pumps

sneakers

flip flops

5 amusement park rides

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Salope (Nov 11, 2005)

roller coaster

zipper

log flume

tea cups

free fall

Gimme 5 cocktails


----------



## karrieann (Nov 11, 2005)

aawww...I love Nick Cage....

I don't know why...._sigh :icon_love_

sorry to interrupt your game!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

sex on the beach

screaming orgasm

bloody mary

pina colada

long island ice tea

5 file names


----------



## Geek (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmm Files eh?

My Documents

My Pictures

Program Files

Windows

My Music

Gimme 5 types of Coffee


----------



## lollipop (Nov 11, 2005)

Exotics coffee

Espresso coffee

Organics coffee

Cappuccino coffee

Cup of Excellence coffee

gimme 5 thriller movies


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 12, 2005)

Final Destination I and II

Boogeyman

The Ring

Joy Ride

Mind Hunters

gimme 5 Romance Movies


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*Love Story*

Shakespeare In Love

As Good As It Gets

Wild at Heart

Sweet Home Alabama

5 Kevin Bacon movies

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

Saving Angelo

Where the Truth Lies

Beauty Shop

Loverboy

Cavedweller

gimme 5 soups


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*tomato*

chicken noodle

vegetable

minestrone

alphabet

5 types of breads.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

french baguette

loaf

sliced bread

poppy knot roll

pain rustique

5 brands of water


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*perrier*

evian

aquavina

the one in the pretty blue bottle (?)

tap

5 famous museums

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

why are you making it so difficult? lol


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*I thought the water one was tough! LOL*

Okay, 5 colors trees turn in Autumn.

(Better, I hope?)

Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

lol, do they even turn 5 colours??

green

red

brown

orange

yellow

5 colours! now thats easier i hope lol ;p


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*yep, all 5 you said &amp; then some! It's beautiful!*

purple

blue

yellow

red

pink

5 more colors

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

lol

green

turqouise

orange

voilet

crimson

5 high street stores


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*Where's high street?*

yazzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

umm, i mean just stores you find when you walk outside on the highstreet lol


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*Hecht's*

Nordstrom's

Sears

J.C.Penney

Gap

is that right?

Now tell me 5 stores you find on high street.

yazzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

yes, thats right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

topshop

zara

kookai

mango

jane norman

5 ways to entertain a man lol


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*turn on sports on tv*

feed him

turn on sports on tv

feed him

feed him

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*whoops! I forgot to give you 5! Sorry!*

5 musical instruments

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

lol, you forgot get naked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

trumpet

violin

piano

saxophone

flute

5 countries youve visited


----------



## lollipop (Nov 13, 2005)

Suriname

Singapore

Turkey

France

England

gimme 5 cities in the Netherlands


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 14, 2005)

Amsterdam

Rotterdam

Hague

Leiden

Eindhoven

5 cities in California


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 2, 2005)

ok i dont know, but i loved this game so im gona revive it...

give me 5 boybands, old or new


----------



## lollipop (Dec 2, 2005)

backstreet boys

westlife

n`sync

5ive

A1

blink 182

5 girlbands old or new :icon_chee


----------



## lollipop (Dec 2, 2005)

oeps that where 6, hehe. Its late here :icon_bigg


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

spice girls

atomic kitten

bewitched

sugababes

tlc

gimme 5 instant messanger programs


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 3, 2005)

Yahoo

Aim

msn

ICQ

eyeball chat

Gimme 5 OPI nail polishes


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

what on earth is OPI :icon_roll


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah i don`t know that either, maybe a brand name?


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

how about we just say *any* nail polishes then :icon_wink

red

blue

purple

white

pink

there.

now gime 5 countries


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry ladies it is a brand name...they have some funky names for their colors though it would be a cute idea!! Sorry:icon_redf


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

no worries cali, it would just be good if we werent too area specific in this game, as not all countries have the same brands as others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Netherlands

England

Canada

Ireland

America

gimme 5 m/u colors you like


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

nudes

beige

brown

peachy

bronzey

gimme 5 makeup brands


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

mac

nars

stila

maybelline

milani

gimme 5 m/u items


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

eyeliner

mascara

eyeshadow

brush

blush

gimme 5 actresses


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Angelina Jolie

Jaime Pressly

Charlize Theron

Carmen Electra

Eva Mendes

Give me 5 of your friends names.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Nisha

Ana

Diana

Lisa :icon_chee

Cottoncandy :icon_chee

gimme 5 things you have to take in your purse/bag


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

aww lollipop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

notebook

pen

vaseline

wallet

keys

gimme 5 things you have in your bathroom


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

soap

shampoo

toothpaste

mirror

towel

gimme 5 comedy movies you saw


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet, Lolli! :icon_love

shampoo

conditioner

Hand soap

candles

towels

5 things in your fridge at the moment.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

milk

brocolli

juice

butter

carrot

gimme 5 comedy movies you have seen


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

The Waterboy

Dumb &amp; Dumber

The Pest

Dirty Work

Lone Star State Of Mind

Gimme 5 tearjerkers.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Do you mean sad movies with that? :icon_smil


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I do. Ya know, the really sad kind that jerks the tears outta ya and you can't hold 'em in? :icon_sad:


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

ok, hmm i almost never watch sad movies now anymore, cuz of the crying part. And i don`t really remember what i have watched :icon_wink


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

ok then, i`ll give 5 comedy movies where i got tears from laughing

liar liar

white chicks

american pie

dude where is my car

scary movie

gimme 5 things you eat today


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 3, 2005)

Cinnamon roll

Chips and salsa

Beef enchiladas

Rice

Beans

Gimme 5 things you've eaten today.


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

magnum white ice cream

asparagus soup

choc chip cookies

yogurt

cheese sandwich

gimme 5 of your favourite songs


----------



## lollipop (Dec 10, 2005)

gimme the light

like glue

get busy

cry me a river

if i was a rich girl

gimme 5 l/s colors you have


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 10, 2005)

i only have 4 lipsticks lol, but ill give u those

MAC Hue

MAC Freckletone

MAC Siss

Loreal salmon Metallique

gimme 5 singers


----------



## lollipop (Dec 11, 2005)

Justin Timberlake

Sean Paul

Lenny Kravitz

Robbie Williams

Eminem

gimme 5 things that are on your m/u wishlist


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 11, 2005)

mac tan pigment

stila 20 brush

bow belle l/g

mad cap l/g

mac fluidline

5 fruits you like


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 11, 2005)

[*][*]Mango[*]Avacado[*]Banana[*]Strawberry[*]Peach

Give me 5....

....Trees


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 11, 2005)

fir

elm

prune

bonsai

palm

5 cars


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 12, 2005)

Porche

Camaro

Ferrari

Hummer

Cavalier

Gimme 5 things you bought in the last week


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 12, 2005)

[*][*]Petrol[*]Chocolate[*]Part of James's christmas present[*]A sandwich[*]A new book

Give me 5...

.......Male singers


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 12, 2005)

Elvis

David Bowie

Enrique Iglesias

Robert Plant

Elton John

Gimme 5 flavored coffees


----------



## canelita (Dec 13, 2005)

Almond Flavored Coffee

Bourbon Truffle Flavored Coffee

Creme BruleÃ© Flavored Coffee

English Toffee Flavored Coffee

French Vanilla Flavored Coffee

Gimme 5 places you like to shop


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

miss selfridge

mac

topshop

thrift stores

H&amp;M

give me 5 birds


----------



## lollipop (Dec 13, 2005)

wood stork

downy woodpecker

roseate spoonbill

brown pelican

snow goose

gimme 5 dogs


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 13, 2005)

[*][*]Labrador (I got one!)[*]Alsatian[*]Jack Russel[*]Old English Sheep Dog[*]Border Collie

Give me 5...

....chocolates


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

mars

snickers

bounty

twix

kitkat

gimme 5 capital cities


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Vienna

Brussels

Ottawa

Havana

Washington, DC

Gimme 5 brands of cigarettes


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

Marlboro

Dunhill

Lucky Stike

Capri

Mild 7

gimme 5 names of coffee


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

qahwah

latte

moche

java

joe

Give me 5 current primeministers/presidents


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

George Bush

Tony Blair

Vladimir Putin

Jacques Chirac

Paul Martin

Gimme 5 breeds of dogs


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Cocker Spaniel

Staffordshire bull terrior

Labrador Retriever

Bloodhound

Toy poodle

Gimme 5 makeup artists


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

Paula Abraham

Alicia Hayes

Candace Corey

Lisa Leming

Sun Karma

Gimme 5 cartoon characters


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Micky Mouse

Donald Duck

Bugs Bunny

Betty Boop

Porky Pig

Gimme 5 MU brands


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

MAC

STILA

NARS

BOBBI BROWN

SHU UEMURA

gimme 5 married actors


----------

